# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  نرم افزار مانیتورینگ بدون احتیاج به نصب روی کلاینت

## meysam39

آیا نرم افزار مانیتورینگ بدون احتیاج به نصب روی کلاینت هست
یعنی احتیاج نباشه روی کلاینت نصب بشه و فقط از روی سرور بشه کنترل کرد بدون اینکه یوزر متوجه بشه

یا لااقل بعد از نصب چیزی نشون داده نشه که نصب شده

----------


## Identifier

بله
اگر شما پسورد Administrator را داشته باشید میتونید با استفاده از Ideal Administrator این کار رو انجام بدهید این نرم افزار برای مانیتورینگ و مدیریت Domain هست و روی WrokGroup 
هم تا حدودی جوابگو هست
و باید از سرویس VNC اون استفاده کنید

----------


## meysam39

ممنون از پاسخ های شما
خیلی لطف کردید

----------


## meysam39

من این نرم افزار رو نصب کردم
اما موقع نصب ارور میده 
این سرویس vnc رو چطور باید فعال کنم؟
اگه ممکنه در موردش توضیح بدید
خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## Identifier

اول اینکه به چه خطایی برخورد میکنید؟؟؟ لطفا خطا را قید کنید
2- کلاینت هایی که برنامه پیدا مینه رو کلیک راست کنید Login as رو انتخاب کنید و با Administrator Login بشید
بعد دوباره کلیک راست کنید یک آیتم هست که لوگو VNC داره بهد روی اون که رفتید چند تا ساب منو هست یکیش Install VNC Service هست و یا یک چیزی شبیه با این این کارو که انجام دادید از طریق منوی بعد امکان نمایش صفحه مانیتور برای شما فراهم میشه
موفق باشید

----------


## meysam39

موقع نصب از فایل vnc viewer ایراد میگیره 

آیا قبل از نصب این برنامه باید vncviewer هم نصب بشه یا نه
یا روی کلاینت ها لازمه که vnc viewer نصب بشه یا خیر؟

----------


## Identifier

لزومی نداره 
خود IDEAL اون رو نصب میکنه فقط اگر ویندوز فایروال داشته باشه از این کار جلوگیری کنه در غیر اینصورت باید خودتون بررسی کنید

----------


## meysam39

من نرم افزار رو نصب میکنم
اما وسط نصب error  میده و کامل نصب نمیشه
اما کار میکنه
و همون طور که گفتید login میکنم
اما بعد که icon برنامه vnc رو در راست کلیک اون میزنم میگه که نمیتونم این رو روی کامپیوتر نصب کنم.
آیا نسخه کاملتری از این برنامه باید نصب بشه
من نسخه 5.42  رو نصب میکنم
شما کرک اون رو دارید؟

خیل ممنون از راهنمائیتون

----------


## Identifier

من 4 سال پیش با این نرم افزار کار کردم راستش دقیق یادم نیست و الان هم امکان اینکه برنامه رو دانلود کنم ندارم ولی در اولین فرصت این کار رو انجام میدم و نتیجه رو به اطلاعتون میرسونم

----------


## meysam39

دوست عزیز شما این نرم افزار رو دارید البته با کرکش 
چون من ورژن 6.2رو دانلود کردم اما کرکش پیدا نمیشه

----------


## reza1357

> دوست عزیز شما این نرم افزار رو دارید البته با کرکش 
> چون من ورژن 6.2رو دانلود کردم اما کرکش پیدا نمیشه


میشه لینکی که از ان این ورژن را دانلود کردین اینجا بذارین

----------

